# Wood Chisel Makers and Their Trademarks



## Woodiewannabe

Hello All,
I don't know about any of you, but I run across lots of wood chisels with unfamiliar or faded (often both) maker's marks (m.m.)/trademarks. I've spent hours trying to research who made what and when and with what mark - with a lot of success - but still leaving an incomplete picture. 
For instance, some of you may recal a post and picture of a chisel of mine in another related forum topic. It had an anvil logo that was fading, leaving m.m. indecipherable. Loads of research produced nothing until months later I found a chisel on eBay with the complete m.m., and I was able to go from there. 
Learning about vintage hand tools in general, and chisels in particular has been a joy -and at times an obsession- for me. What I hope to accomplish with this forum topic is to eliminate some of the unnecessary time it takes to decipher a faded m.m. in order to free up that time for productive research. I hope to do this by compiling a simple photographical database of complete m.m. to be used as reference points for those who inquire, be it myself or another. 
What I am not attempting to accomplish in this topic is to compile a history of the different edge tool companies or a dating system for the different m.m. I realize that some of this may come as a result of accumulating such a database, but I would like to keep it simple at the start. Feel free to send me a p.m. with such info if you feel so inclined. 
If you want to participate in this endeavor, all I ask at this point is that comments be kept separate from photographical posts, and that such photo posts include only a brief caption as to the maker. I'm thinking pre-1940 chisels here. 
I am open to advice and suggestions, so if you have something to add please send me a p.m. 
Thanks, and enjoy!


----------



## Woodiewannabe

So much for separating paragraphs…sorry for the jumbled mess!


----------



## Woodiewannabe

Buck Brothers


----------



## Woodiewannabe

W. Butcher 
Cast Steel


----------



## Woodiewannabe

P. S. & W. Co. Guaranteed


----------



## Woodiewannabe

Washington Cutlery Company, later Village Blacksmith


----------



## Woodiewannabe

L. & I. J. White


----------



## Woodiewannabe

Reliance, Youngstown Ohio


----------



## Woodiewannabe

Essex Mfg. Co.


----------



## bandit571

TH Witherby…..Karpenter

FULTON….says so right on the socket..

New Haven Edge Tool Co.


----------



## rad457

Like this one?


----------



## Woodiewannabe

Classic Witherby tm…love it! I don't like how they often put it on the bottom of the chisel though.


----------



## NormG

I say go for it and have a great time


----------



## Woodiewannabe

Hubbard manufacturing company.


----------



## Woodiewannabe

Isaac Greaves Cast Steel


----------



## Janssen

Hi there, thanks for the post! Anyone know what this chisel is? The upper part of the logo has completely rubbed off but has traces of green background colour. At the bottom it says "MADE IN __NIA" or something like that. The blade has no visible marks. I found this is my grandfathers workshop, so could be anywhere from 30-60 years old.


----------



## Woodiewannabe

Can you provide a clear close-up picture and a full chisel picture please? I'm not used to trying to decipher writing on the handles.


----------



## Janssen

Hi there, thanks for the reply and sorry for the late response! On closer inspection, I think the black text says "MADE IN AUSTRALIA" but the only thing left of the logo is a small patch of green paint with a black line. Here's a couple more photos, but difficult to get the detail. Thank you!


----------



## Woodiewannabe

A quick search of past eBay sales and google for "Chisel made in Australia" brings up examples that appear to be stylistically similar to your chisels. The maker would appear to be Titan. I did not notice any examples that would match your stamp though. Here is a link that you may find helpful: http://peterrobinson.galootcentral.com/titanchisel/
I don't have time to delve into it more at present, so good luck! Let me know what you think…


----------



## kimherrick

I was just looking for a source for this canon logo last week and finally found it on another chisel. its maker is C. Hill









thanks for helping with the other trademarks!


----------

